# Mosquito OPEN! 6/7/15 $85 entry



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

While we don't do much cross promotion other than advertising for other events on the NE Ohio listings, there's a spot in my heart for Jim Stacchiotti and the GLBC bass group.

Jim worked hard for this group and always moved forward with a smile.

This is how anglers can help him now.. low entry- proceeds to directly benefit Jim.

Print and register easy here:
http://www.dobass.com/2015WEBFORMS/stacchiotti/mosquitoopenbasstournament.html


Please note this is only advertised by DoBass - the event is run by Anthony Mileto and GLBC


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'll be there! Who wants my money?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Now what do I do??? Open on Milton or open on Mosquito?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Quite the dilemma there Lunker. Fish an open on a lake that you live close to, and have been on more than a few times this year, or fish an open on a lake that you'll be fishing the very next week, in the circuit you're fishing this season. What to do ..... what to do.....

Fish Mosquito and put your 5 fish / 9 lbs and change bag in the box ....... or, and you know where I'll be fishing ...... you can come and give me your money. LOL 


Disclaimer: The above is by no means an attempt to counter the admirable gesture by Nip to advertise for a worthy cause. It is merely a friendly jab directed at a friend.

And Bad Bub, I wish I were fishing the Mosquito open because I'd love to meet you. Maybe some other time at another of the area opens.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

We'll cross paths I'm sure.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for posting, Nip. Jim has been a fixture around here for a long time in both bass and walleye circles. Jim loves the club enough to have continued to run it despite enormous obstacles with his health. This is simply a way for us to try to help both Jim and his family the best way that we know how. 

As a small electric only club we figured that Mosquito is as big of a draw as any local lake. We didn't intend to step on any toes with OVBA but this date was essentially all that was left this late in the game. 

If anyone has any questions regarding the tournament feel free send me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Reminder that the tourney is this Sunday.,,hope to see some OGF'ers there!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'll be there! White/red lowe 180. 115 merc. Red led's on deck.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Anybody know what it took to win this one today.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Just shy of 15# if the leader held on. I left with about 5 boats left to weigh.


----------

